

Italian Scientists Claim (Dubious) Cold Fusion Breakthrough - merraksh
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/01/24/italian-scientists-claim-cold-fusion-breakthrough

======
rst
Reasons to be skeptical here: [http://io9.com/5742290/no-italian-scientists-
have-not-discov...](http://io9.com/5742290/no-italian-scientists-have-not-
discovered-cold-fusion)

Briefly, the claimed reaction isn't one predicted by current theoretical work,
and the apparatus isn't described specifically enough for anyone to replicate
it. They say it's been "running a factory" for two years, but don't elaborate
on where it is, or what it's been doing. And these guys started their own
"journal" for the sole purpose of publishing their paper after no one else
would take it.

But if you still think there might be something to it, you're in luck --- the
gizmos will be on sale shortly. Reserve yours now!

------
Retric
Don't change the title:

"Italian Scientists Claim (Dubious) Cold Fusion Breakthrough"

~~~
merraksh
Good point. I used the URL (which was missing the "dubious") to fill in the
title.

------
bioh42_2
I wish casinos allowed betting on science news, then with each headline we
could get the over/under spread. And I would only bother reading things when
most people put money on them being true.

~~~
mmavnn
Earthweb (available for free from the Baen free library as an ebook) makes use
of that very idea, although more as 'generic' stock markets than casino style.

------
yaix
"...they haven’t provided any details on how the process works."

"...their paper was rejected by several peer reviewed scientific journals, it
was published [on their own web site]."

"...a patent application was rejected."

And the article is by Fox News.

------
jhrobert
Duck typing

If it looks like crap, then it probably is crap

